# Couldn't make it up !!!



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

We have a "Ask a question" facility for products on Furbabies Pet Shop and this comment came in last night !!



> Furbabies Sales
> 
> A customer, diane, has a question about: Standard Waterproof Dog Beds - FBJP03.
> 
> ...


Can you believe it !!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is your fault Nuke, you should have added the comment:

"SERVING SUGGESTION"

at the side of the picture!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sounds like a scam,

''I will pay you £200''

Why not ask Diane for the money,she would probably come up with- my relative has just passed away and left me £thousands but I need money urgently to pay legal fees to access the will or whatever,please send me a cheque for £500 and I will reimburse you the difference straight away. :roll:

Then you can put the dog bed and puppy in the post :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

To Nigeria!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

So what is the answer, does it come with a puppy or not ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

trevorf said:


> So what is the answer, does it come with a puppy or not ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Depends whether or not Bradley has just crapped on the carpet!! 8O 8O :roll:

Dave :lol: :lol:

P.S. For those who are not aware, Bradley is Nuke's pooch!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh yes I can believe it :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------

